# Furry trash land discord



## Wolflyfe (Jan 17, 2020)

We are a mature server for people who want
To have fun and rp as we as shitpost and such.
We do giveaways and play games.
Verification is required because we get wildin'.

Join the Furry Trash Land Discord Server!


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 29, 2020)

The invite is expired. Got a new one? Lol


----------



## Wolflyfe (Mar 29, 2020)

Join the Furry Trash Land Discord Server!

There. This one doesn't expire like a total noob.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

I have the perfect picture for it too.


----------



## Wolflyfe (Mar 29, 2020)

Ours is legit a dumpster on fire during a flood. I really like your art!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

Sounds great, not my art.


----------



## Wolflyfe (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh ok. Well, feel free to join. We all have a lot of fun.


----------

